# Lettuce



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Is regular lettuce ok for dogs (say, one leaf a day)? I've read conflicting things on the net.


----------



## Toffifay (Dec 29, 2009)

Lettuce is perfectly fine for dogs. It may not provide them with optimal nutrition, but it won't fill them up with empty calories, either. One of my dogs loves vegetables (more than anything) and she would eat a whole head of lettuce, given the opportunity! I let her have various veggies when I am preparing them. No harm done and she enjoys them, even if they don't provide her with nutrients she can utilize.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I hope so... I toss some to mine all the time when I'm making salad. I don't like the thick parts (you know what I mean) but they LOVE munching on them.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Great. He really loves carrots, celery and lettuce. He seems to like Broccoli too but I heard that gives dogs nasty gas so perhaps we'll stay away from Broccoli. Is there a particular vegetable/fruit that is nutritious for them? I've heard something about spinach...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I don't see any harm in it...although excessive amounts would probably give them the runs!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I would stay away from iceberg--very little nutritional value--lots of water, and it can be rather rough on the stomach. I don't feed it to my house rabbits or Mac, my golden.

However, my rabbits and Mac enjoy romaine, raddichio, spring lettuce, baby spinach, bibb lettuce, and butter lettuce.

True story--my first golden Jake, now at the bridge, was hanging around the rabbit hutch when I put an entire head of bibb lettuce in for our two rabbits. The hutch was one of those high ones, almost like it was on stilts, and the door was belly high for me (I am 5 feet tall). I kept the door open while I went to the kitchen to grab a container of fruit for the bun-buns (I always like to give them fruits and veggies) with their timothy hay.

I came back, and the head of lettuce was missing. I did think for one moment that the rabbits ate it--but then thought that was mighty fast. I went outside--I had the sliding glass door open which led to our backyard--and there, out in the grass, with the head of lettuce in between his paws, munching away, was Jake! I wish I had a picture -- he looked like he was enjoying that lettuce as much as any bone! I knew better the next time--give the rabbits their lettuce--and close that hutch door!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

We have a Russian Tortoise that eats mainly romaine mixed with a few other veggies. We always need to keep Eleanor away from his cage until he is done eating otherwise she steals his food. We usually give her a piece of romaine when we feed Pashka, but she will still very sneakily try to get more!


----------

